# Merry Christmas everyone



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey guys! I wish we all enjoy ourselves on this grand day.i hope we have all happiness in our lives n get rid of pain n sufferings that we had!!


wishing u great joy n fun!!

:clap


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> Hey guys! I wish we all enjoy ourselves on this grand day.i hope we have all happiness in our lives n get rid of pain n sufferings that we had!!
> 
> wishing u great joy n fun!!
> 
> :clap


The same to you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bah humbug


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah same to you... Merry Christmas!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## stig6 (Oct 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays to everyone. I hope your holidays are happy, safe and spent doing what you love most!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you, mate!! And to everyone else on SAS!!!

Here's wishing you all the best for a sensational 2012!!! :boogie:boogie

Let's hope we are all one step closer to managing our SA more easily!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## bluebluesplayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone u guys Rock


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

You seem like such a happy person Rajvinderkaur, always trying to spread cheeriness.

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all have a good one if you celebrate.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

offbyone said:


> You seem like such a happy person Rajvinderkaur, always trying to spread cheeriness.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all have a good one if you celebrate.


Thanks buddy!!! just trying to scatter my good wishes across!!!!!
I really want to be happy n make others too.....Merry Christmas n Christ's blessings...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Merry christmas!!!


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas peeps


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

heyo there!!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

^lol 

yes happy holidays!!!!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

have fun


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all SA'ers everywhere...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Merry X-mas :sas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you .


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

gilt said:


> Merry Christmas!


thats really adorable


----------



## FastLad (May 4, 2011)

MERRY XMAS EVERYONE IM SHOUTING THIS AS I TYPE IT I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT YEAR NO MOM I WILL NOT KEEP IT DOWN ITS MY ROOM I CAN DO WHAT I WANt


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Merry christmas to you as well


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas =D


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

merry Christmas everyone!!!!!


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Feliz navidad merry Christmas


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

FastLad said:


> MERRY XMAS EVERYONE IM SHOUTING THIS AS I TYPE IT I HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT YEAR NO MOM I WILL NOT KEEP IT DOWN ITS MY ROOM I CAN DO WHAT I WANt


 hurray shouting with u is fun!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

TorLin said:


>


\\

Wow thats a real Santa!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u had fun on Christmas?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i like this one;


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks a ton..i love that..m crazy for Xmas photos..thanks for the one!!!


----------



## shanghaikate (Dec 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------

